# Keratosis diagnosis



## solocoder (May 25, 2017)

Can someone help me with an ICD code for "keratosis"?  The only "keratosis" codes I can find are listed under "skin changes due to chronic exposure to nonionizing radiation".  Is there some other type of "keratosis"?  The lesion the doctor is referring to is caused by two deformed toes rubbing together.  I would call this a callus. Any suggestions, please?

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 26, 2017)

Sounds like L84 which  includes hyperkeratotic callus

L84 - Corns and callosities

Includes Term

Callus
Clavus

Synonyms

Apical callus
Callosity
Callosity between toes
Callosity caused by biting and/or chewing
Callosity caused by prosthesis and/or appliance
Callosity due to habit tic
Callosity on hand
Callosity on toe
Callosity resulting from occupation
Callosity under metatarsal head
Callus of heel
Corn - lesion
Corn of toe
Corns and callus
Diffuse callus
Durlachers corn
Familial painful callosities
Fibrous corn
Foot callus
Habit tic
Habit tic affecting skin
Hard corn
Hyperkeratotic callus
Hypertrophic condition of skin
Interdigital corn
Intractable plantar keratoma
Keratoma
Keratoma
Keratoma
Neurovascular corn
Palmar callosity
Pinch callus
Plantar callosity
Prayer nodule
Pretalar callosity
Seed corn
Soft corn
Subungual corn
Vascular corn


----------



## ishtiyaq.ahmad (Jun 15, 2017)

HI,

L57.0 - Actinic Keratosis

includes:
Keratosis NOS
Senile Keratosis
Solar keratosis

A callus (or callosity) is a toughened area of skin which has become relatively thick and hard in response to repeated friction, pressure, or other irritation. Rubbing that is too frequent or forceful will cause blisters rather than allow calluses to form.

If it is because of rubbing of two toes then its more likely to be a callus. Better to confirm with physician that if it is Keratosis or Callus.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 15, 2017)

Actinic keratosis is a precancerous condition, which doesn't sound like what this patient has.  (There's also "seborrheic keratosis," a benign lesion, but that also is unlikely in this case.)

I think ellzeycoding is right that it's an L84.  However, that's not what the doctor called it, and we have to code based on what the doctor diagnosed, not what we think it is.  Therefore, I would query the doctor as whether he truly meant to say "keratosis" (which he probably didn't) or did he really mean callus or corn?  (If he says he meant keratosis, ask him whether it is an actinic keratosis, seborrheic keratosis, or keratoma.  (Keratoma does fall under the L84 description.)


----------

